# What's this white fuzz growing on my plants?



## flyboy320 (Feb 18, 2010)

Noticing this white fuzz stuff collecting/growing on my val's. This is in a 6g, low-med light, no CO2, Seachem fertz.

nitrate 5
nitrite 0
ammonia 0
KH 3
GH 6
PH 7.6

Some of it seems to be starting to grow on my heater and also a very small amount on the glass...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Sep 14, 2010)

I wish there were some replies to this I have the same thing on my plants! 



flyboy320 said:


> Noticing this white fuzz stuff collecting/growing on my val's. This is in a 6g, low-med light, no CO2, Seachem fertz.
> 
> nitrate 5
> nitrite 0
> ...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It almost looks like the fungus that grows on new driftwood or emersed leaves early on when they are newly introduced into a tank. Except it looks more clear. How long have you had these plants in there? Do you have any snails (slight chance it could be egg sacs). Can you post some more pics?

If it's the fungus, it only appears on decaying material. On driftwood, it will go away on its own after a couple weeks or so. On plants, it could be due to tissue injury or due to some heavy organic build-up on plants/aquarium/etc... and the fungus will stick around until it has consumed whatever got it going in the first place. Otherwise, it is not harmful to anything.

Any chance there has been some recent build-up of organic material (over feeding for awhile, heavy dose of something... )?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

looks like fuzz algae... or some kind of other algae, it should look like snot but also it's alike a translucent mass of hair... something along those lines, get SAE's and ottos.


----------

